# Police Officer William McGary



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*William Michael McGary*

Conway Police Department, Arkansas

End of Watch: Friday, February 1, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 26
*Tour:* 2 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 1/13/2013
*Weapon:* Automobile; Narcotics involved
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer William McGary succumbed to injuries sustained the previous night when he was struck by an intoxicated driver at the intersection of Dave Ward Drive and Exchange Street.

Officer McGary was directing traffic at the scene of another accident when a car struck him at about 8:00 pm. The driver who struck him was arrested at the scene and charged with several counts, including driving under the influence of narcotics.

Officer McGary was flown to a hospital in Little Rock where he remained in serious condition until succumbing to his injuries. He served with the Conway Police Department for just under two years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief AJ Gary
Conway Police Department
1105 Prairie Street
Conway, AR 72032

Phone: (501) 450-6120

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21659-police-officer-william-michael-mcgary#ixzz2JhfFo3Zc


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer McGary


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer McGary


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Not at all trying to make this about me, but I did a double-take when I saw the name. That was my father's name and he was a Wakefield Sgt.


----------

